# Who is in NV, AZ, UT tonight?



## SquarePeg (May 5, 2020)

Amazing sunset forecasted!  Get out there!


----------



## NancyMoranG (May 5, 2020)

I am in Utah @ 30 minutes from Salt Lake..


----------



## SquarePeg (May 5, 2020)

NancyMoranG said:


> I am in Utah @ 30 minutes from Salt Lake..




Get out there lady!  I’m drooling over that red level sunset prediction.  We’ve had  couple of pretty ones here lately but nothing crazy.  Mostly yellow to orange level and all have been not quite where I am...


----------



## Derrel (May 5, 2020)

I have never seen a sunset forecast web page until now. Which one do you use?


----------



## SquarePeg (May 5, 2020)

Derrel said:


> I have never seen a sunset forecast web page until now. Which one do you use?



This one is free it’s called sunset wx and only shows next day sunrise and today’s sunset.   I think you can pay to see further ahead.  It’s fairly accurate regionally but still it’s a right place right time crapshoot for the big pay off.  I will sometimes use it to decide when to not bother going out if I’m tired.  

SunsetWx, LLC – Innovation Beyond the Horizon


The TPE app has a paid add on called sky fire that’s supposed to be good.  It has a free 30nday trial and for 2 years I’ve been waiting to have a window when I thought I could use it more than a few times over 30 days and it never has seemed to be a good time.


----------



## terri (May 31, 2020)

Wow, I've heard of that kind of forecast.   Must be super handy if you're doing landscape photography.   Cool!


----------

